#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Kardiologischen Befund übersetzen >

## Anonymisiert

Liebe Experten,
vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit kurzfristig folgenden kadiologischen meiner Ehefrau (78)zu übersetzen: Diagnosen:1.Ausgeprägte ventrikuläre und supraventrikuläre Extrasystolie
                    2.Mitralklappeninsuffizienz I AortenklappeninsuffizienzI                 
                     Trikusspidalklappeninsuffizienz I
                    3.CVRF artielle Hypertonie.Adipositas
                     4.Sustituierte Hypothyreose     Anamnese :Grin: ie ausführliche Vorgeschichte der  Patientin darf ich freundlicherweise als bekannt voraussetzen,und verweise diesbezüglich auch auf meinen letzten Arztbrief.,Die aktuelle Vorstellung erfolgte mit rezidivierend auftretendem Herzrasen,gelegentlich in Kombination  mit Rücken-und Brustschmerzen etwa 1h anhaltend.Frequenz etwa 130/Minute,unregelmäßig.Kein Schwindel,keine Synkope.
 In der körperlichen Untersuchung zeigten sich COR rhythmisch,zwei Sechstel  Systolikum Punctum Maximum,zweiter ICR parasternal rechts.Pulmo beidseitsbelüftet.VAG,eine Spastik,kein Strömungsgeräusch über den Carotiden,keine Halsvenenstauung,keine peripheren Ödeme.  
 Blutdruck 114/80 mmHg   Aktuelle Medikation :Ramipril,Ebrantil,Euthyrox     EKG:Bradykarder Sinusrhythmus.Frequenz 54/Min.Linkslagetyp,monomorphe VES S r Typ   Echokardiographie:
 Normal großer nicht hypertrophierter linker  Ventrikel mit guter systolischer Pumpfunktion.EF großer 55%,keine sicheren regionalen  Wandbewegungsstörungen in Ruhe.Mitralklappeninsuffizienz I,linker Vorhof leicht dilatiert 44 mm  
 Aortenklappeninsuffizienz  I .Aortenklappe verkalkt,keine Aortenklappenstenose,Aortenwurzel 36mm,kein Zeichen einer signifikanten Rechtsherzbelastung.RV kleiner LV.. Trikusspidalklappeninsuffizienz I.RV RA Gradient maximal 30 mmHg.VCI kollabiert atemsynchron vollständig.PAPsys  36 mmHg,keine Ergüsse.   Langzeit -EKG:
 Durchgehender Sinusrhythmus mit gehäuften ventrikulären und supraventrikulären Extrasystolen,ventrikuläre Extrasystolie teils als Bigaminus und Trigeminus,eine supraventrikuläre Salve,sieben Schläge anhaltend ,keine höhergradigen Herzrhythmusstörungen,insbesondere keine Vorhofflimmerepisode,etwas eingeschränkte  Frequenzvariabilität,minimale Herzfrequenz 51/Min,maximale Herzfrequenz 85/Min.,keine signifikanten Pausen über 3 s.   Zusammenfassende Beurteilung:
 Es zeigt sich eine ausgeprägte ventrikuläre und supraventrikuläre Extrasystolie,welche sicherlich die Beschwerden der Patientin erklären kann.Eine Vorhofflimmerepisode konnte nicht detektiert werden, so dass die bestehende Medikation unverändert fortgeführt werden kann  
 Mit freundlichen ,kollegialen Grüßen
  Dr.med.Ralf Widera 
Im Voraus besten Dank für Ihre Mühe.
Herzlichst
Andi31

----------


## clara2210

Hallo,
Für mich als Laie,hört es sich nach einem normalbefund

----------


## gisie63

Hallo, 
ich gehe gleich zur zusammenfassenden Beurteilung über:
Es zeigt sich eine ausgeprägte Herzrhythmusstörung der Herzkammern sowie vom Kammerbündel ausgehend, welche sicher die Beschwerden der Patientin erklären kann. Eine Rhythmusstörung des Vorhofes konnte nicht nachgewiesen werden, so dass die bestehende Medikation unverändert fortgeführt werden kann.
LG gisie

----------

